# New(ish) Sprayer



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Just thought I'd let those of you that knew I've been in the market for a sprayer for a few months now that I finally got a better one!

In Canada we get 'd but I finally got a good deal.

Used 490 used only a handful of times, with a spare pump, extra gun ( with blown seals ) a couple 3m maskers and a sprayshield for a grand.

One day sale put new 490 on sale for 1140 plus tax, so I was able to talk down the used sprayer to 800 All I can say is I've never seen a cleaner sprayer inside and out unless it was just coming out of the box!

Now I just gotta find a good deal on a 795 or better, then maybe a 390 for clear.... :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice work, sounds like a fair price. 

Why not get a cup gun for clears? Or better yet, a Pro Shot? Unless you're spraying a ton of clear, having a separate unit seems like a waste to me. 50' of hose holds about a quart.....plus its more to clean.

That 495 will do just about everything you need for int/ext. Even though its not recommended for dry fall or block filler, I've seen them used for it. Just pull the gun and pump filter.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Nice work, sounds like a fair price.
> 
> Why not get a cup gun for clears? Or better yet, a Pro Shot? Unless you're spraying a ton of clear, having a separate unit seems like a waste to me. 50' of hose holds about a quart.....plus its more to clean.
> 
> That 495 will do just about everything you need for int/ext. Even though its not recommended for dry fall or block filler, I've seen them used for it. Just pull the gun and pump filter.


I've got a pressure pot and a cup gun already anyways, but rarely get to use it.

I don't get to do a lot of staining/clearcoating type stuff yet but I hope to get more into it in the near future :thumbsup:


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Where's the pictures?????????????????????????


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

painter213 said:


> Where's the pictures?????????????????????????


Hold on... >.<


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Well here is my new sprayer, and the hvlp unit I've got.

Yes it isn't one of those fancy turbines, I don't mind the compressor :thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Well here is my new sprayer, and the hvlp unit I've got.
> 
> Yes it isn't one of those fancy turbines, I don't mind the compressor :thumbsup:


Clean! And funny mine's missing the boot on the exact same front leg!! Hang on...going to see if my sprayer is still where I left it....








:jester:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Clean! And funny mine's missing the boot on the exact same front leg!! Hang on...going to see if my sprayer is still where I left it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute...

Oh  I've been caught! knew I shouldn't have put up pics!


----------

